# Over active boa!!!



## Snapey83 (Apr 29, 2012)

My boa is extremely active today, more than she ever has been in the 18 months I have owned her. She is also pushing her face against the glass of her viv to the point of distortion. Any advice on why she may be doing this?


----------



## Damowhite (Aug 26, 2011)

*Active boa*

CHECK temperatures for starters are you using a heat mat or bulb heat source ? its most likely that it is hungry though and trying to go hunting. Try feeding it, then it should calm down ( if every thing else is fine) :2thumb:


----------



## Snapey83 (Apr 29, 2012)

Temperatures all good, hunger makes sense now as today is feed day, only I'm trying to space out feeds as I was feeding her every 5days and was recently advised to drop feeds to every 7-10 days. So I'm afraid she's gonna have to wait another 2 days. Think I may leave handling untill after feeding as I don't fancy a hunger bite. Thank you for your advice.


----------



## zoolander (Feb 1, 2012)

i agree sounds like hunting behaviour lol


----------

